# Canning Milk



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Why can milk? Hmmmmâ¦well, if you are only able to get groceries once a month like I am, buying several gallons of milk makes sense. BUT, trying to store the milk in the fridge and freezer is very space constraining. So, being that I use a lot of milk for cooking, I decided to try and can some. And you know what? It works! The flavor doesnât change, and the texture is just fine! We use it to cook, and if I need some for granola or drinking, I just chill it well before opening. The following tutorial is based on my research, and what I felt was the best method for doing this.


http://thehomesteadinghippy.com/canning-milk/

Can this really be safe? I have never read anything in the books about canning milk. I keep shelf milk on hand, but I understand that it utra-pasteurized. I would think home canning milk could be very dangerous, plus I saw this on Pinterest and I just wonder how many others would think it would be safe.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't try it. I'd rather be safe than sorry, especially with our 4 kids being the primary milk drinkers. I'd invest in some good powdered milk first. The fat in milk/dairy products is supposedly a "vector" for harboring and growing bacteria, which is why you can "can" ghee and should NOT can butter. To me, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Below are two more sites for canning milk. I have done butter and cheese and they turned out fine.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/how-to-can-milk-zmaz84zloeck.aspx#axzz3AhUY83d2

http://razorfamilyfarms.com/cooking/canning-and-preserving-milk-at-home/


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, I think Wendy mentioned canning milk before.
You might ask her if she doesn't chime in on this thread.


----------



## Libus (Nov 17, 2010)

I have canned a lot of milk when we had a cow. It turned out great. Just like can milk from the store. We used it till it was all gone . Never a problem and it was great for cooking.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I also can a lot of milk. I usually use it to feed the bottle babies. Pop the lid, dump it in the bottle & feed. That way we get the fresh milk from the goats. I have not used it for our personal use, but would in cooking if needed. I don't know that I would like the taste of it as I am spoiled by my fresh milk.  It hasn't killed any of my goat kids yet.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have canned raw milk for about 3 years. Just used some last night dated 2012. Made some potato soup. Still here today. Also done butter and cheese.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I still think it would be my last resort, but it is good to know that it is okay...thanks


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

tag for interests


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Wendy,
Would you mind sharing your process/recipe/method? I would hate to throw a dart at the interwebs and pick wrong.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I do mine for an hour in a hot water bath. Some people do it in a pressure canner at 10 lbs for 10 minutes.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Does it make a difference if it is fresh raw milk or store bought milk....the woman in the article I believe is using store bought milk.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Wendy said:


> I do mine for an hour in a hot water bath. Some people do it in a pressure canner at 10 lbs for 10 minutes.


Thank you!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I only use fresh, raw goat milk. Not sure about store milk.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I also do 1 hour in Water Bath. My first try at Pressure Canner carmalized it but I still use it in soups and it is great. Maybe because in my area I have to go 12-15# pressure. I have read that some let it get up to the pressure and as soon as the regulator jiggles, they shut the heat off. 
The milk I Water Bathed for an our turned out just like when I put it in. I even refrigerated some and drank it after it got cold and it tasted exactly like fresh. 

I just wished I had my own cow or goat so I could do more.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I cannot find a single site that mentions canning milk (to do OR not to do) other then the personal blog style sites.


This is taken from the national center for home food preservation web site.
the part I underlined says that milk is low acid.
Therefore even if you can it, it should be canned in a pressure canner, not a waterbath, I would think.


"Food acidity and processing methods

Whether food should be processed in a pressure canner or boiling-water canner to control botulinum bacteria depends on the acidity of the food. Acidity may be natural, as in most fruits, or added, as in pickled food. Low-acid canned foods are not acidic enough to prevent the growth of these bacteria. Acid foods contain enough acid to block their growth, or destroy them more rapidly when heated. The term "pH" is a measure of acidity; the lower its value, the more acid the food. The acidity level in foods can be increased by adding lemon juice, citric acid, or vinegar.

Low-acid foods have pH values higher than 4.6. *They include red meats, seafood, poultry, milk, and all fresh vegetables except for most tomatoes. *Most mixtures of low-acid and acid foods also have pH values above 4.6 unless their recipes include enough lemon juice, citric acid, or vinegar to make them acid foods. Acid foods have a pH of 4.6 or lower. They include fruits, pickles, sauerkraut, jams, jellies, marmalades, and fruit butters. "


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Might have to try this..:clap:


----------



## Port-Angel (Aug 28, 2014)

question about canning milk... if it is 10# pressure for 10 minutes for pints, is there a difference for quarts?


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I have read up on it and wouldn't be afraid of it, but I think it is better for cooking with not so much for drinking.. I would try powdered milk There are some good prices on # 10 cans from walmart.com... The trick with powdered milk I discovered years ago is to mix it up with hot water in a blender after you get the granules mixed you can go ahead and add the remainder of the water cold.. but make a base milk and granules with hot, them chill overnight in the refrigerator.. Don't let your kids see you doing it I bet they wont notice, if they do add a little chocolate syrup the first few times...


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

If the concern about canning milk is the milk fat, I wonder about canning milk made from powder. Just having it already made up for the convenience - and if your water supply was down for a few days - might make it worth trying out. I wonder if it might actually make it more like real milk.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My husband found a YouTube video by The Pepper's Wife about canning milk. It was mostly everything we have talked about in this thread but it was good to see it done.

She also has a great visual at the end about comparative cost of home vs. Store Bought canned milk.


----------



## Port-Angel (Aug 28, 2014)

I have seen her video. she took it down for a while due to so many ppl attacking her I think. Personally I don't see a problem with home canning it. I have read about how they can it for the stores, and let me tell you... I feel safer canning it at home. they use 5# of pressure for 3 minutes, then add chalk, and other chemicals to it for color and taste, then they use high pressure through a very fine mesh to make sure the chalk gets mixed in well and doesn't seperate. 
YUCK !

But I'm still not sure about the time and pressure for quarts. 
As for powdered... Anything that has to be "processed" by chemicals.. I really don't want it in my body. I have always been able to tell the difference between powdered and real.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Calico Katie; when I first read your post I thought why wouldn't you just leave the milk powdered, then I thought about my powdered milk that has about to expire it's storage time this would be a great way to extend the life of your powdered milk.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

From time to time I hear of towns whose water supply has been contaminated and the people have to boil their water for a week or more until the problem has been resolved. Or, in the event of a disaster when supplies aren't coming in and nothing is working. They have to truck in bottled water. I just thought it might be nice to have a few quarts of the powdered milk made up and canned to use for cooking or drinking. 

I don't have a cow or goat for fresh milk to can and I haven't seen anyone talk about canning store bought milk. With all the additives in it, I'm wondering if it would be that good. When I saw someone mention the milkfat, it made me think of the fat free powdered milk. If anyone tried this, I'd like to hear how it turned out.


----------

